# d’ores et déjà



## enrietta

> *Variantes  orthographiques*
> 
> 
> 
> dores et déjà
> dors et déjà
> d’ors et déjà



Oltre a queste varianti tratte da Wikitionnaire, ma mi è capitato di trovare anche "d'hors et déjà". Anche quest'ultima è corretta?

E la più usata resta "d'ores et déjà"?

Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

L'unica esatta è "d'ores et déjà" . "D'hors et déjà" è molto divertente ma totalmente errata . 
Non fidarti troppo di Wiki, che qualsiasi ci può scrivere, perfino il più cretino !
Vedi piuttosto : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ores


----------



## enrietta

matoupaschat said:


> L'unica esatta è "d'ores et déjà" . "D'hors et déjà" è molto divertente ma totalmente errata .
> Non fidarti troppo di Wiki, che qualsiasi *chiunque*  ci può scrivere, perfino il più cretino !
> Vedi piuttosto : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ores



Grazie davvero per il tuo suggerimento, matoupaschat! e anche per il link!


----------



## matoupaschat

enrietta said:


> Grazie davvero per il tuo suggerimento, matoupaschat! e anche per il link!


Accidenti, non mi sono riletto . Volevo scrivere qualsiasi cretino, e poi ho cambiato idea ...


----------



## enrietta

Capita... Comunque si era capito che il tuo italiano è molto buono!  
Complimenti e grazie ancora per la "dritta"!


----------



## matoupaschat

Capita, sí, ma NON deve capitare  ! Grazie dei complimenti . 
@ + .


----------

